

Using Blood Glucose To Power Implantable Medical Devices - jkuria
http://www.economist.com/node/21557718

======
Zenst
Hmmm medicaly powered induced low blood sugar! Thats what I'd have to ask.

Now if they could power them on stress - that would be something. I could
power the planet :(.

